# plowing 3 walmarts questions



## phillykiser (Nov 5, 2010)

I have an oppurtunity to bid on 3 walmarts this year and want to make sure that I am not getting in over my head. I have a 3/4 ton and 1/2 ton truck to do this and a couple other people with 3/4 ton trucks to help if I need it. My question is should I just rent equipment and leave at the store or buy another truck and hire someone Walmarts are finicky and I do not want to tick them off by leaving equipment. This was dumped on me at the last minute and now I have to come up with a quick bid on 3 walmarts Does $ 35,0000 a piece seem fair to you guys as far as bidding a job like this. I know I am going to be hiring people to help solve the snow plowing problems this year and I would like to make sure they are payed well for what they are doing. In the past what have you guys given out as far as labor help when it comes to plowing commercial lots like these? Any additional information would be greatly appreciated I have never dealt with walmart just heard horror stories.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Not a good sign when "plowing 3 walmarts" is posted in the New to Industry section


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

You pick them up and youll be the next one to add to the horror stories


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

It sounds like you are in now way shape or form equipped to take on accounts like this, I maybe wrong, I would steer away. Best of luck


----------



## phillykiser (Nov 5, 2010)

I have the people and equipment to pull it off. I just need to know If it would be better to rent a backhoe with a plow or just hire all of my buddies to go in with the 3/4 tons and do it. I have seen in the past at these walmarts backhoes with plows and they were left there for the entire season. In your opinion is it a good idea or not and as far as price am I in the ball park or way off?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Could Orville Redenbacher please report to Customer Service.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Seriously?

I mean, really?


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

GV, is that you?


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Can we assume your submitting your pricing to a certain national management co?


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Advantage;1106635 said:


> Not a good sign when "plowing 3 walmarts" is posted in the New to Industry section


exactly my thoughts.
the walmarts I see have tractors and backhoes at least!


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

your gonna need a loader and a push box at least.


----------



## Division (Dec 5, 2009)

I AGREE, IN NO WAY are 1/2 ton and 3/4 tons going to clear a walmart lot. what about salting? When i sub'd a walmart and drove for someone else i had a freightliner with 8 tons of salt, there was 3 of us and a pick up. Dont fool yourself you"ll be in over your head and drowning. find a sub at least with something close to a 5+ cap dump, or get a skidsteer w push box


----------



## phillykiser (Nov 5, 2010)

it is for a management company and I would be renting out alot of equipment to pull something like this off. May not be worth my time since I do not actually have that type of equipment. Start small and then go big when I get there may be the way to do this. I may just pass on this one.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

Those stores are 24/7. Price is very low, and you would need a loader on each store plus a truck with salter at very min. Maned the whole time, Now also keep in mind payment will be out 90-120 days after the first month serviced, and you have to front the salt costs for the season pretty much out of pocket as well as labor and fuel. Can you do that? 60,000 min in the bank, I'm being honest with you and trying to set you up for success, not keep you from getting work. Honestly think about this, only you can answer, only you have to live with the consequences.......No one else here will care if you take them or not.....no one else will care if you cant pay your men, or your mortgage because you've sank every dollar into an account waiting for payment.


----------



## phillykiser (Nov 5, 2010)

thank you I needed to hear that. Reality needed to set in I was not even sure about their terms and if the terms are like that it would really be alot more than I could do. The only thing is it is another management service that has this bid and is taking care of the walmarts. He is looking for subcontractors to plow for him. I am not in contract with walmart but a management service. Would this change the terms possibly? I guess I need more information before I ever say yes to something like this.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

JohnnyRoyale;1106669 said:


> Could Orville Redenbacher please report to Customer Service.


ROFLMAO

Thanks for the chuckle Johnny


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

phillykiser;1106754 said:


> thank you I needed to hear that. Reality needed to set in I was not even sure about their terms and if the terms are like that it would really be alot more than I could do. The only thing is it is another management service that has this bid and is taking care of the walmarts. He is looking for subcontractors to plow for him. I am not in contract with walmart but a management service. Would this change the terms possibly? I guess I need more information before I ever say yes to something like this.


Not going to mention names cause the post will disappear but do a search on the mgmt co. on this forum and you'll be enlightened.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Be sure to read ALL contracts before you sign them and if you dont understand them have a lawyer look at them, I hear theres a lot of JUNK in the walmart/management company contracts


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

FordFisherman;1106774 said:


> Not going to mention names cause the post will disappear but do a search on the mgmt co. on this forum and you'll be enlightened.


Is It *USM*????...That would be United States Management........


----------



## buckeyepw (Nov 6, 2010)

*Walmarts*

I do power washing and was contacted by a management company taking bids for as many Walmarts as I could get to. They wanted square footage from me and I almost went through with helping them out. I saw all the contract requirements and ran the other way. Way to much bs for small profit.


----------



## tyler.premier (Sep 29, 2009)

um alot of **** in them. let your lawyer look at them and find a addition to the contract. I didn't have the equipment to do them in our area but just acted it to get to read this contract that ive read so much about. said i was interested in bidding ect. and got a contract from xxx. They contract that i had was brilliant, ive never seen something with so many lupe holes to get out of paying some one for labor. Even that i would be contacted threw storms from there storm center. Which i found out wasn't even in a state that gets snow. Just some girl listening to the weather channel or on a computer ect. but she is calling contractors all over the country if it showed moisture in the are haha. I have V blades with wings and swing wings on my trucks or 3/4 tons and i like to think that's maxing out a 3/4. for what we do the combination of blades is extremely efficient. I couldn't even try to move snow threw a walm. Id build up so much it would probably stop my truck in place. In a 4 inch event you wouldn't make it more then two passes before stopping your truck. Trucks feed loaders if anything in that size lot. depending on your walm i suppose but we have a few around here connected with stuff and you would need loaders feeding a bigger loader. depending on your situation so I dont get yelled at for what I have said or missed. Just saying 70 percent of the guys on this site will help someone out. There companies dont worry about someone like me with three trucks running. They are stable and from reading stuff they have wrote has saved me once or twice from a big pinch. listen to most of them when they say your jumping in to big.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

A fleet of 3/4 tons would be fine for 90% of the work but what about when you are getting an inch an hour and the trucks cant keep up?

Plan for the worst and hope for the best.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

I like the 1-4 (2-3 is perfect) hour properties with a pickup truck 
Smaller Guys can't handle them efficient and the big Guys don't want them.
And it doesn't hurt to much when you loose one of them either.

Wouldn't say we are small with 15 trucks but I wouldn't tackle a walmart period.


----------



## dodge2500 (Aug 20, 2009)

Back in the good Wal Mart days I used to be a sub for a company that did the local Wal Mart and we had 4 3/4- 1 ton trucks with plows that basically windrowed snow for the loader with 16' box. You have to at least have 1 loader with a descent size push box and 3 trucks or so to handle any Wal Mart that I have seen. Also, I don't know if they are the same way now but back then we had to be there all the time. Those trucks and loader never left when it was snowing. The number you mentioned seems rediculously low JMO


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

QUOTE=phillykiser;1106626] This was dumped on me at the last minute alot of nationals work this wayand now I have to come up with a quick bid on 3 walmarts Does $ 35,0000 a piece seem fair to you guys as far as bidding a job like this.This might cover salt and fuel if your going by the SOW Any additional information would be greatly appreciated I have never dealt with walmart just heard horror stories.[/QUOTE]Use the search button, it'll be your best friend on the subject



phillykiser;1106735 said:


> it is for a management company and I would be renting out alot of equipment to pull something like this off. In my area most of the laoders that rent our are spoken forMay not be worth my time since I do not actually have that type of equipment. Start small and then go big when I get there may be the way to do this. I may just pass on this one.smart decision





ford6.9;1106747 said:


> Those stores are 24/7. Price is very low, and you would need a loader on each store plus a truck with salter at very min. Maned the whole time, Now also keep in mind payment will be out 90-120 days after the first month serviced, and you have to front the salt costs for the season pretty much out of pocket as well as labor and fuel. Can you do that? 60,000 min in the bank, I'm being honest with you and trying to set you up for success, not keep you from getting work. Honestly think about this, only you can answer, only you have to live with the consequences.......No one else here will care if you take them or not.....no one else will care if you cant pay your men, or your mortgage because you've sank every dollar into an account waiting for payment.


VERY GOOD ADVICE



phillykiser;1106754 said:


> He is looking for subcontractors to plow for him. I am not in contract with walmart but a management service. Would this change the terms possibly?


NO



Plowtoy;1106776 said:


> Be sure to read ALL contracts before you sign them and if you dont understand them have a lawyer look at them, I hear theres a lot of JUNK in the walmart/management company contracts


Better yet have your lawyer and insurance provider read it and have them give you the advice your searching for.

Good Luck to you sir! Its good to grow but working smartly will dictate if your around for future seasons.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

This has to be a joke.


----------



## Pushinsnow (Dec 18, 2007)

I sub for a company that does walmart. Our last storm of this past season, they put me in charge and I had 7 3/4 trucks, 1 F650 sander, 2 bob cats, 1 huge front end loader and about 7 laborers shovling. It was a 24/7 store and there was alot to keep charge of. I don't even want to think about 3 stores to clean all at once, too much stress. Let someone else worry about it. Walmart doesn't want any snow on the landscape and ALL curbs must be visable. I'm much happier being told what to plow and were to put it, than to worry about a dozen operators per location.


----------



## slongfellowii (Dec 29, 2004)

Pushinsnow;1108897 said:


> I sub for a company that does walmart. Our last storm of this past season, they put me in charge and I had 7 3/4 trucks, 1 F650 sander, 2 bob cats, 1 huge front end loader and about 7 laborers shovling. It was a 24/7 store and there was alot to keep charge of. I don't even want to think about 3 stores to clean all at once, too much stress. Let someone else worry about it. Walmart doesn't want any snow on the landscape and ALL curbs must be visable. I'm much happier being told what to plow and were to put it, than to worry about a dozen operators per location.


Please don't take this the wrong way. I manage a 8+ acre retail store similar to WM. With as much equipment as that you must have had a piece of equipment in every other lane of the property. You should be able to clear 8-10 acres an hour with just the trucks you have listed in an open lot minimum, not including the skids and loader.


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

From what you've said, I would RUN, don't walk, RUN away from this. This could break you completely.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Pushinsnow;1108897 said:


> I sub for a company that does walmart. Our last storm of this past season, they put me in charge and I had 7 3/4 trucks, 1 F650 sander, 2 bob cats, 1 huge front end loader and about 7 laborers shovling. It was a 24/7 store and there was alot to keep charge of. I don\'t even want to think about 3 stores to clean all at once, too much stress. Let someone else worry about it. Walmart doesn\'t want any snow on the landscape and ALL curbs must be visable. I\'m much happier being told what to plow and were to put it, than to worry about a dozen operators per location.


Seriously?

I have to agree with the other poster, no way this much equipment was really needed. Sounds like someone was billing by the hour and trying to get rich off this one job.

Or was this the largest Wally World in the world?


----------



## Pushinsnow (Dec 18, 2007)

I also agree with you. The regional manager's office is in that store so it had to spotless at all times. That person is the one who controls the who gets the contract, not just for that store but a half dozen others. It wasn't my choice to have that much equipment. The company that I sub for wants all there accounts SPOTLESS!! so they send out alot of equipment. As for being the largest store, no not really. I subbed at another location that was three times larger and they had even more equipment at that one. I don't know whats in the contract or how they charge, I just sub for them.


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

This thread must be a complete joke. Im sure this is some forum member thinks it would be funny to poke fun at U S M. If it isnt a joke, then this guy must be a complete moron to think he would make any money subbing this out.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Cedar Grounds;1106704 said:


> exactly my thoughts.
> the walmarts I see have tractors and backhoes at least!


And trucks with Air bags on them.. LOL


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Grassman09;1111565 said:


> And trucks with Air bags on them.. LOL


 and 2 plows......


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Cedar Grounds;1111749 said:


> and 2 plows......


And Ebling rear blades.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Matson Snow;1107042 said:


> Is It *USM*????...That would be United States Management........


clearly you must have a ton of experience with them to bad mouth them since you don't even know what the name of the company is.....unless us management is some new company.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

You'll need WAY more than a couple 1/2 and 3/4 ton trucks. You'll never keep up otherwise, and will have overworked equipment and people. Best of luck.


----------



## lawnangel1 (Oct 15, 2009)

I think we have all gotten excited when our companies get an RFP to bid a big job like Wal Mart's or some other really large national chain with huge parking lots. At first we all see dollar signs and are really excited that such a large corporation would want our company to bid there property. So lets not be too hard on this guy. However as one of the above posts said you need to know your limits and set yourself up for success not failure.


----------

